# Disney or Horizons



## cindi (Jul 6, 2008)

I just can't make up my mind which to pick. 

I will be taking my grandson (and his mom) to their first ever WDW trip for his 3rd birthday. Oh, and that isn't til June of 2010. I am planning ahead like a good little TUGger......... 

Anyway, I am stuck between trying for a Disney resort for the convenience and just plain wow factor for a first trip or going for Horizons for the water features and kid friendly activities. 

It is also up in the air yet whether we would go on his actual birthday week, which is June 7 or wait until the fall for lesser crowds. 

It has been a really long time since we took a young 'un along to Disney so I am kind of out of the little kid loop.

It would be really cool to take him over his actual birthday, but that could make for much hotter temps and longer lines. Plus probably a whole lot harder to grab a Disney resort. I would only want Boardwalk or maybe Beach Club for the location. 

So, what do you think? What resort and what time of year?


----------



## littlestar (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you thought about spending time at both? Maybe a II exchange for a 2 bedroom at Horizons for lots of fun pool time at the pirate ship. And for the Disney park days, what about Boardwalk on DVC points for two or three days?  Especially if you're going in June when it's harder to get DVC. 

Kids would love either one. Disney or Horizons. I know I love both of them (but I'm a big kid).


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 6, 2008)

The week of June 7 won't be too crowded and the heat won't be at the worst yet. Our kids get out of school early June and we've gone straight to DW a few times. Northern schools, in general, go through most of June. So the crowds are lighter. The Fall is very nice, though it can sometimes be rainy. Given ultimate choices, I'd probably go for April or May. 

If the child is still napping at that age (all Mothers hope so), I'd think staying on property would be much more convenient. Kids are generally happy with any sort of water to play in. Younger ones won't miss the bells and whistles and most Disney pools have plenty of those anyway.

Also, check admission policies. It has been a long time, but I vaguely recall that he wouldn't need a ticket until he turns three. That would convince me to go a little earlier.

If you haven't discovered www.disboards.com , be sure to check out all the great advice there.

Sheila


----------



## cindi (Jul 6, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Have you thought about spending time at both? Maybe a II exchange for a 2 bedroom at Horizons for lots of fun pool time at the pirate ship. And for the Disney park days, what about Boardwalk on DVC points for two or three days?  Especially if you're going in June when it's harder to get DVC.
> 
> Kids would love either one. Disney or Horizons. I know I love both of them (but I'm a big kid).




Boy, are we ever on the same page (yet again).....lol   

I had just now come up with the exact same idea!

I think I will try for maybe a 10 day trip. 

I have toured Horizons, and thought the rooms were bright and cheery. Plus the second bedroom had two queen beds, if I remember right. I only vaguely remember the pirate pool, but I know many on here have said it's the best for youngsters.


----------



## cindi (Jul 6, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> The week of June 7 won't be too crowded and the heat won't be at the worst yet. Our kids get out of school early June and we've gone straight to DW a few times. Northern schools, in general, go through most of June. So the crowds are lighter. The Fall is very nice, though it can sometimes be rainy. Given ultimate choices, I'd probably go for April or May.
> 
> If the child is still napping at that age (all Mothers hope so), I'd think staying on property would be much more convenient. Kids are generally happy with any sort of water to play in. Younger ones won't miss the bells and whistles and most Disney pools have plenty of those anyway.
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT advice about the park admissions! I don't think I would have ever thought of that part. That definitely makes the when to go question a whole lot easier. :whoopie: 

I am still rather torn about the where though. I like the idea of splitting the stay into both, actually. The being on site for the whole nap and potential melt down issue has a lot of weight. 

I may put in a request for a week at Boardwalk or Beach Club for the last week of May into the first week of June and keep my fingers crossed. Then if nothing comes through, I will do the points add on. If it does match, nothing saying I can't still grab a week at Horizons as well.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 6, 2008)

Cindi,

That's funny we were thinking the same thing.  

Horizons is adorable for kids. The only 2 bedrooms that wouldn't have the dedicated 2 bedroom with the 2 queens would be the lock-off units. There aren't  very many lock-offs so if you ask for a newer building with two queens you should get it. The lock-offs are the end units. 

I always call Horizons about a week before check-in and make my request. They've always been able to give me exactly what I asked for (amazing). Maybe it's because we are Marriott owners.


----------



## cindi (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, darn. I just got back from the Disboards, where I was able to find out that under age 3 is admitted to the parks free. Yeah! So far so good. 

But then I remembered about the height requirements. Who knows how tall he would be by then. I would hate for him to not get onto some of the rides, IF he wanted to. 

This planning ahead is hard work. :rofl:


----------



## cindi (Jul 6, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Cindi,
> 
> That's funny we were thinking the same thing.
> 
> ...



Good to know. I will file that away in my memory bank. And hope I can retrieve it when it gets closer to the time.


----------



## jojo777 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is Horizons better than Grand Vista?  Have you by chance seen both?


----------



## Culli (Jul 6, 2008)

Cindi,

We have 3 kids 5, 3 and 1.5.  We stayed at boardwalk May 31 thru June 7 this year with the 5 and 3 year old (turned 3 on June 10).  It was 90+ everyday and the parks were not overly busy but at that heat it doesn't take much to make them feel busy.  Ok some observations or hints and I would recommend staying on site:

1.  Kids like the pool as much as they do the parks, if not more.
2.  Extra magic hours (EMH) - take advantage of the night time ones, twice Magic Kingdom was open until 2am for onsite guests.  
3.  Do pool during the day then use the EMH when it is cooler (see above)
4.  EPCOT - walking distance from BWV and lots of air conditioned things to do, especially for the kids - Imagination and Innovations - low wait lines.
5.  If you plan the naps right for the kids hitting the parks at night is great.
6.  Went to pirate/princess party (rumor has it this is the last year for it?), 3 year old free about $40 for adults.  Wait lines are very low.  The $40 includes your park pass so cost effective.
7.  Don't expect too much from a 3 year old.  Slow wait lines are VERY important.  You will get off a ride and hear "again again again".  It is nice to get off the ride and only have a 5 min wait for them to enjoy it.  Many times we didn't even have to get off the ride.  
8.  If you are going to animal kingdom - use the EMH morning and go on the safari ride, head right there, get fast passes and get in line.  Reason is the wait is short then your 3 year old will want to go again and you have fast passes!

I love Disney, and so do the kids.  We also own there to make sure we get what and when we want.  The convenience of staying on property especially in 1 or 2 br is almost priceless for our family.  Good luck!


----------



## Mom Poppins (Jul 6, 2008)

We love on site.  We stayed at Marriott Grand Vista in June this year and disliked being offsite so much we came back 3 days early.  For our family we will never stay offsite again.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd be inclined to put in a DVC request and let it roll until you get down to just one of the Marriotts left.  If it comes to that, just take the Marriott.

That way, you give yourself some time, but won't be shut out from a decent place to stay.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 6, 2008)

Culli said:


> Cindi,
> 8.  If you are going to animal kingdom - use the EMH morning and go on the safari ride, head right there, get fast passes and get in line.  Reason is the wait is short then your 3 year old will want to go again and you have fast passes!



Caution in that fast passes have a return time and you will not be admitted until it is that time or later. You can, however, use a fast pass after the time it has expired (on the same day). More than likely with the length of the Safari it will be fast pass time when you return to the station.


----------



## Culli (Jul 6, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> Caution in that fast passes have a return time and you will not be admitted until it is that time or later. You can, however, use a fast pass after the time it has expired (on the same day). More than likely with the length of the Safari it will be fast pass time when you return to the station.



If you get one right away before you get in line you shouldn't have a problem at all if going during EMH.  But good point in general about fast pass.

Edited as I read the posts again.  Might be misunderstanding.....I mean get a fastpass right away then get in the regular line (not fastpass lane) as it will be short.  By the time you finish your ride your fast pass should be good and you should get on again right away.  I did this because I knew my kids would love it and I would hear "again again" and I didn't want to get stuck in 1hr plus line.  Worked out great for us as the fastpass was good when we got off our first ride and the regular line was huge and no line for fastpass!  Hope that makes sense?!


----------



## KforKitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Our last trip to WDW we stayed a week at Horizons followed by a week at BWV.  Even though we had more space at Horizons and the pools are great for an hour or two the DVC property wins hands down for my family.  In fact I think they spent more time in the Boardwalk pool than they did the Horizons pool (the weather was better the second week).  My DH particularly likes being on site and using the Disney transportation to get around as it gives him a rest from driving.


Kitty


----------



## littlestar (Jul 7, 2008)

Mom Poppins said:


> We love on site.  We stayed at Marriott Grand Vista in June this year and disliked being offsite so much we came back 3 days early.  For our family we will never stay offsite again.



We've been DVC members going on 7 years now and while I love the theming at the DVC resorts and location, I also value Marriott's great bedding, their cable TV (I can only do the Disney parks so much anymore since we usually go to Orlando 4 times a year), and their activities at the resorts. I've really come to value Marriott comfort. That said, Grande Vista is not my favorite. But I adore Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Horizons in Orlando. When we stay at those two resorts, we go to the outlets, Outback steakhouse, Flippers Pizza (yummy) and just kick back and enjoy the palm trees/warmth in Orlando. We might venture over to Beaches and Cream or Downtown Disney for a touch of Disney. But for a relaxing Orlando trip, those are my two favorite non Disney resorts in Orlando. 

The first couple of years we were DVC members I wouldn't have dared stay off site, but since I've found Cypress Harbour and Horizons, I'll stay there gladly, too. The first time I walked into the lobby at Marriott Cypress Harbour, I felt like I was back in Hawaii without the long plane ride. And Horizons reminds me of the Disney resorts - it has two themed pools with slides, a mini water park pop jet play area (which Animal Kingdom Villas will have one of these when complete), and a  miniature golf course at the resort.


----------



## Mom Poppins (Jul 7, 2008)

KforKitty said:


> Our last trip to WDW we stayed a week at Horizons followed by a week at BWV.  Even though we had more space at Horizons and the pools are great for an hour or two the DVC property wins hands down for my family.  In fact I think they spent more time in the Boardwalk pool than they did the Horizons pool (the weather was better the second week).  My DH particularly likes being on site and using the Disney transportation to get around as it gives him a rest from driving.
> 
> 
> Kitty


That is also how my DH feels he does not like driving to the parks. It's really a personal preference.  The rooms were great at the Marriott and yes they were comfortable even more space.  But for our family we just did not like being offsite. I have a 2 bedroom reserved at SSR for November and could not be happier!


----------



## Culli (Jul 7, 2008)

Mom Poppins said:


> That is also how my DH feels he does not like driving to the parks. It's really a personal preference.  The rooms were great at the Marriott and yes they were comfortable even more space.  But for our family we just did not like being offsite. I have a 2 bedroom reserved at SSR for November and could not be happier!



We are OKW in 11/6-17 on the waitlist for BWV,BCV and VWL but not holding my breath as I did this late.  However, looking forward to the space of OKW.  When are you going?  We went last year at this time and the weather was great and parks not too busy.


----------



## Mom Poppins (Jul 7, 2008)

We have never been in November after 13 trips somehow we missed November.  We will be there 15th.-22nd.  I am hoping for nice weather and parks not to busy.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 7, 2008)

Heed Culli's advice.  I have done WDW with 3-5 year olds and on-site is practically a must.  Weather is hit and miss and is often very hot May/June and being able to get back to the room for nap or pool time is essential.  With that in mind it's all about being on-site.  

Culli's strategies are also top notch. We basically plan to be back at our room/resort from 1-5pm everyday.  It not only provides that nap/pool time but also keeps us cool at the hottest parts of the day...not to mention the times most prone to toddler meltdown.  The extra on-sire hours (EMH) are not only great because we feel like we can afford to spend the middle of the day at the pool/room, but they also occur during the coolest hours of the day (early AM or late PM).  Finally, it also allows us to do lunch in our kitchen so we can splurge on nice dinners and snacks.

In my opinion I wouldn't consider staying off-site until you think your kids can make it straight through a 10-12 hour day at the parks and still be enjoying themselves.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2008)

> I have done WDW with 3-5 year olds and on-site is practically a must. Weather is hit and miss and is often very hot May/June and being able to get back to the room for nap or pool time is essential. With that in mind it's all about being on-site


.
Having done both on and off with kids that age, driving to/from the parks from a well-situated offsite location takes almost exactly the same time as Disney-internal transportation.  It's often faster to EP, DS, and AK, but often slower to MK (thanks to the TTC).

In my personal experience, it is no great hardship to take a break mid-day offsite, and we do it often.


----------



## Culli (Jul 7, 2008)

bnoble said:


> .
> Having done both on and off with kids that age, driving to/from the parks from a well-situated offsite location takes almost exactly the same time as Disney-internal transportation.  It's often faster to EP, DS, and AK, but often slower to MK (thanks to the TTC).
> 
> In my personal experience, it is no great hardship to take a break mid-day offsite, and we do it often.



Unless of course you stay at the boardwalk or beach club!!!!!  I love EPCOT and MGM is not bad so walking to those places in almost priceless for us!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 7, 2008)

cindi said:


> I like the idea of splitting the stay into both, actually.



We only moved once, when we got in on the last few days of free dining at Disney one year. Then we moved to Summer Bay for a week we had previously reserved.

I found it all a bit of a hassle and felt like we totally wasted a day of our vacation, even though Summer Bay was great about letting us into our unit very early. We didn't go to the parks at all that day, but did do the Hoop-de-doo Review that night.

Sheila


----------



## cindi (Jul 7, 2008)

I am reading all the tips with care regarding the 3 year old. 

I do remember when our kids were young, (where did the time go? ) we always took a break mid day and let them either nap or just regroup at the pool. Then we would eat a less expensive meal outside of the parks and return for another go in the evening.

We didn't have the luxury of staying onsite in those days, but I have to admit to being totally spoiled staying at Boardwalk. I LOVE being able to walk to Epcot and/or MGM and we usually still take a mid afternoon break from the parks and return to relax, even as adults.

 When we stay onsite, we do the Magic Express (DH also loves the break from driving  ) and just do Disney. 

I also totally love Cypress Harbour. It is a place where I go more to relax and kick back. At CH we do the other parks or just sit and read and relax. 

I do think that leaving the parks, with the LONG and HOT walk in the parking lots, and returning to the offsite timeshare to be tiring. So not thinking that would be much fun with a 3 year old. 

I am still thinking of trying both onsite and offsite for the trip. On site for all the Disney parks and offsite for perhaps Universal or IOA and may just relax a bit. Not quite sure yet.  I guess I don't have much of a feel for how much a 3 year old can hold up anymore, so want to err on the side of caution there.

I am torn between going the week before his 3rd birthday and just waiting til fall when he is a bit older. I personally hate the really hot weather and May can be iffy if I recall. 

Anyone think that their 3 year old got a lot out of the trip or is that just still too young?


----------



## Culli (Jul 7, 2008)

cindi said:


> Anyone think that their 3 year old got a lot out of the trip or is that just still too young?



My little guy loved it and NO I DON'T think he was too young.  It was one of the best times of my life as well, we had a blast.  I hated going back but we left our 1.5 year old home with the grandparents and we missed him dearly.  We just did what the kids wanted to do and followed the tips I mentioned above.  We also have the advantage of knowing we are going to go back 1-2x's a year.  Believe it or not it was very relaxing and laid back.  Not in a rush for anything, as we did not "commando" the parks.  We planned very few things and just went with the flow.  This was his 2nd time there (went last year) so he was so EXCITED to go to Mickey's house for his birthday.  Being the 2nd time there with the kids we also knew what to do etc so that made a huge difference.

Honestly I don't think any child is "too young" to enjoy Disney, the grown ups just need to adjust to the kids and not expect them to make the adjustment .  If you don't do this I can see, and we did see, very unhappy people.  We are going again with the whole family in Nov and are looking forward to another laid back Disney vacation.

On another note, this is just as much for you to enjoy your grandchild and memories for YOU.  Long story of why I say this but just let me say loved ones that are here today....not always here tomorrow.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2008)

> Unless of course you stay at the boardwalk or beach club!!!!! I love EPCOT and MGM is not bad so walking to those places in almost priceless for us!


Sure, but young kids are in the Magic Kingdom.  From there, BWV/BCV may as well be in Davenport---especially because they (inexplicably) share bus service with the swan/dolphin.

I do enjoy staying onsite and taking advantage of the location, but to paint offsite commuting as starkly different (and impossible mid-day) is disingenuous given my personal experience.


----------



## Culli (Jul 8, 2008)

bnoble said:


> Sure, but young kids are in the Magic Kingdom.  From there, BWV/BCV may as well be in Davenport---especially because they (inexplicably) share bus service with the swan/dolphin.
> 
> I do enjoy staying onsite and taking advantage of the location, but to paint offsite commuting as starkly different (and impossible mid-day) is disingenuous given my personal experience.



Yes MK they love #1, but my kids loved EPCOT and MGM too - less crowded usually than MK.  They still are talking about Figment and imagination.


----------



## cindi (Jul 8, 2008)

DH actually brought up a good point, which is I am already planning an overkill trip if I think we are going to do ALL the Disney parks as well as both IOA/Universal and maybe Sea World. I have got to learn the work moderation.  

So now I am back to just Disney for this trip, and just one timeshare. 

I figure if I put in a search for Boardwalk, Beach Club and maybe Wilderness lodge, any of those would be great. I figured WL because of the boat between MK and the resort. I also kind of figured MK would be the biggie for a 3 year old, though I still do plan on all four of the parks. At a slow and relaxed 3 year old pace. 

There is always another trip.........


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 8, 2008)

cindi said:


> I figure if I put in a search for Boardwalk, Beach Club and maybe Wilderness lodge, any of those would be great. I figured WL because of the boat between MK and the resort. I also kind of figured MK would be the biggie for a 3 year old, though I still do plan on all four of the parks. At a slow and relaxed 3 year old pace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Culli (Jul 8, 2008)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> cindi said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely take a buggy for a 3 year old, then he can nap whenever he wants to, even in the parks.  Or, rent a buggy at each park you visit.
> ...


----------



## cindi (Jul 8, 2008)

I still remember our first ever trip to WDW when the youngest had just turned 3 and the oldest was almost 5.

The first day we ended up either carrying them everywhere or holding them while we were in the lines. Thought I was gonna die!

Next day we rented strollers for both of them. Whew. 

Good advice and point well remembered.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 8, 2008)

jojo777 said:


> Is Horizons better than Grand Vista?  Have you by chance seen both?



Grande Vista is what I would call Mediterranean themed and is considered Marriott's flag ship resort in Orlando. It's very nice, but it's not my style. Marriott's Horizons is pastel colored Key West themed, cottage style pastel decor on the units. Horizons doesn't have the jacuzzi tub in the master bedroom like the other Orlando Marriotts, but it does have a big screen TV in the living room. Horizons is set up for families with younger kids - two zero entry pools with slides, mini water park, miniature golf course. Horizons actually reminds me of Disney's Old Key West and Beach Club on the colors. 

Go over to tripadvisor.com and look both resorts up on a search. There are a ton of pictures for both resorts. That will give you an idea of the differences between the two.


----------



## elaine (Jul 9, 2008)

*I took mine at all ages--I would wait until 4 yrs old*

If you must go at 3, then go, but if you are only planning 1 big trip, or only 1 trip for the next few years, then I would wait until 4.  At 4, they can stay up a bit later, can do without a nap and are a bit more self-sufficient.  They can enjoy the pools and slides more and are really into the Disney movies by then.  Mine did OK at 3, but by 4, it was much more  fun for them and still just as "magical" (ex--at 3, they were scared of fireworks and even many of the characters, they did not want to go down the slide at pool, the could not sit thru a character meal, etc.).


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 9, 2008)

cindi said:


> I still remember our first ever trip to WDW when the youngest had just turned 3 and the oldest was almost 5.
> 
> The first day we ended up either carrying them everywhere or holding them while we were in the lines. Thought I was gonna die!
> 
> ...



Even with a stroller, holding a child through the long lines can be brutal. I remember the year DS20 was about 1 1/2 (and not a small child). DH SWORE he would never go back to DW until everybody could stand on their own two feet in the lines.

Sheila


----------



## Carl D (Jul 9, 2008)

cindi said:


> It has been a really long time since we took a young 'un along to Disney so I am kind of out of the little kid loop.
> -------------------------------------------------------
> I would only want Boardwalk or maybe Beach Club for the location.


Just my opinion, but if you're truly taking this trip to impress your grandson, you may want to consider the Villas at Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Villas.

While Boardwalk and Beach Club are great resorts, they may be appeal more to adults.


----------



## cindi (Jul 9, 2008)

I decided to add in Wilderness Lodge after someone had posted about how the boat ride was their child's favorite part.  Plus I was also reminded that at that age the MK was the primo park. 

While I liked AKL, I didn't like that the only way to get anywhere was by the bus.  I really like either being able to walk or take a boat.   With just adults it was a lot of fun though. 

I am still a bit torn about the age thing though. Of course DH two cents worth of advice was to go when he could still get into the parks free, because we would need the extra savings for airfare!


----------



## cindi (Jul 9, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Even with a stroller, holding a child through the long lines can be brutal. I remember the year DS20 was about 1 1/2 (and not a small child). DH SWORE he would never go back to DW until everybody could stand on their own two feet in the lines.
> 
> Sheila



I have to agree with him. I am honestly still surprised we even went back again after that first trip. We literally did everything wrong you could do.

We went in the middle of July (HORRIBLE heat and crowds), got up at 4am to get to the airport, and then went straight to the parks the second we landed.  

We were all so tired and hot and cranky. And carrying the kids everywhere because they were hot and tired and I was afraid they were going to get trampled in the huge crowds. Not pretty. 

Somehow we ended up still being Disney-aholics and still are to this day. Just smarter ones.


----------

